
Antique Typewriters: The Underwood 1 - shawndumas
http://www.antiquetypewriters.com/collection/typewriter.asp?Underwood%201#.Ve0B6nRHaK1
======
drb311
I love those antique ads.

"You See What You Are Doing All The Time".

If you have to write copy for any kind of ad, make sure to use the words "you"
and "your" a lot. It worked for Underwood and it will work for you.

Even with a miraculous product like the Underwood 1, the customer cares most
about THEIR work, THEIR speed, and THEIR efficiency. Underwood wisely focuses
the ads around that.

